# Chubby Claire - by the Observer (~BBW, Eating, ~SWG)



## Observer (Jun 4, 2006)

_~BBW, Eating, ~SWG_ --- a fast food manager's evaluation of a great employee

*CLAIRE
as told to The Observer​*
This is a story not just of a girl getting fatter, but of my own emerging self awareness that her gaining inspired &#8211; some thirty five years ago.

In 1971 my dad wound up owning what had once been a thriving burger and soft ice cream joint on a national highway. That was before the new Interstate highway system diverted the through traffic and Little King and his “Whopper Burgers” and Ronald McDonald and his “Happy Meals” took away the kid’s market from the independent stands. The stand had passed through several owners, the last of whom defaulted on a note with my dad as co-signor.

Even though he had a day job my dad is a great one for turning lemons into lemonade. Drawing on his marketing background he began hiring students from the local college and high school -- and encouraging them to distribute discount tickets to their friends. He also arranged for doughnuts and pastries for the morning crowd through a local bakery, then added eggs and biscuits for a breakfast menu. We also added roast beef for dinner and ran specials as well. And he made sure every motel in town had discount coupons for guests at their counter.

Me? Since I’d worked for McDonalds for four months in 1968, I got to be one of the weekend managers (my Dad seldom had time to spend more than an hour in the shop). Within a year things had turned around and he asked me to give up my so-so sales job and become the full time store manager. Also, to be competitive with the big chains, he decided that all the employees could earn a free food benefit based on the number of hours worked.

What neither of us anticipated at the time was the oil embargo of 1973 &#8211; or the impact it would have on the waistline and life of Claire Godwin.

Claire was one of our student employees, medium to tall in height, large bosomed with ample hips and a narrow waist. She was also smart and generally friendly &#8211; but with one weakness &#8211; a tendency to be vain about her own looks and a little condescending towards those with a tendency to be plumper than she was. After all, she kept her weight under control easily enough, didn’t she?

True enough &#8211; although the food allowance had been in effect for six months Claire was one of the lesser users. She might have a burger one day, a doughnut another, a cone another, but it never showed. She certainly wasn’t using up her quota. But in January of 1973 she came to me with a problem &#8211; the energy crises was causing financial problems at home and she needed more money than they could send. hours. Could she, she asked, double her hours?

As it so happened we had an opening, so I obliged &#8211; and with the increase in hours (to 20 rather than 10) the free food allowance also doubled. And that is when the changes began.

We weren’t very fussy about calculating the amount of free food &#8211; just figure a menu item for every two hours, a full meal if you’ve done four. And of course left over pastries and returned orders were fair game freebies. But now, instead of a single burger Claire began having a double, with a shake. On weekends she’d have pancakes with eggs before her shift as well. During the week if there were any left over pastries at night from the morning shift she would now take them home as did others. It surprised me at first &#8211; but then I realized that her low finances were making us her main food supply, and decided to say nothing.

I suppose the stress of studies plus working so much may have decreased her physical activity as well. Whatever the case, it soon became apparent that her clothes were getting tighter. But she didn’t ask for a larger uniform, nor did she immediately buy any new clothes. She did her job well, and just kept munching. By summer she had gained maybe 12-15 lbs.

By now the weather was heating up and with school out she became a full time employee. This meant dessert with the burger &#8211; and often as not it was a banana split or double-dipped chocolate cone. I was amazed at the obvious weight gain implications &#8211; to which she seemed oblivious. I was also surprised to find myself becoming excited over the results. I was, to be honest, enjoying watching her eat.

She’d typically have a biscuit or pancakes with a burger patty for breakfast, a double burger with fries and ice cream for lunch, and a roast beef sandwich with a full dessert for supper. Her pants and blouse stretched more by the week, but I didn’t want to interfere. It was too intriguing. She was obviously enjoying every bite but in denial as to the results.

The only concession that I noticed was that she no longer made fun of others weight &#8211; but I knew that some must still remember.

By the end of the summer her slacks fit her like sausages and her blouses were stretched to the max. I’m sure she was 25-30 lbs heavier &#8211; but she just kept eating as before. The employee pants are made of really durable cloth and she had held her body in bondage for a long time. You could see her belly contours very clearly, and the waistband was gouging into the flesh of her stomach and she was getting a visible muffin-top of flesh in her midriff. 

Despite all this her mind seemed elsewhere &#8211; until the day she was cleaning a table and I noticed her pants were more stretched than usual.. She bent over... and… her pants tore with a giant skratch!

She ran out of the restaurant into the ladies room, her face red as a tomato... all the other girls giggled.. and, excuse my French. I realized I had a hard on!

Now here is an interesting thing. The next day she was wearing the same sized pants. She was just walking around the restaurant with really small steps. I also noticed another really great thing. She hadn´t gotten new underwear either. Her breasts were bursting out of her brassiere and her panties were like iron cutting in to her flesh &#8211; all from eating primarily fast food for seven, almost eight, months. She obviously had no other clothes or the funds to buy them.

After the big split she tried to cut back on her intake, but her finances were still tight and we didn’t have free diet-friendly food. So it didn’t work. On the college budget the free food was just too convenient She got bigger clothes finally and gained 10, maybe 15 pounds more. The next summer she graduated and left us and I heard that she was dieting hard and she had lost some weight. But a year later she came back to work for us for three months and was even heavier &#8211; so it hadn’t lasted. The major difference was that she no longer wore tight clothing and, while seemingly more accepting of her size, tried to eat more moderately. I say tried because it was really not much that less.

I was much younger then and felt awkward about my strange attraction to this blossoming chubby &#8211; I of course knew nothing about FA’s or things like we do now. There would be other gainers pass through our doors in the next eight years till we sold the store. But none of them made the impact on me that Claire did. In fact, the experience is probably what converted me. I’ve preferred bigger women ever since.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Jun 7, 2006)

very yummy story, please more drools


----------



## Britt Reid (Jun 10, 2011)

Nerwly reformatted with a bump to the top


----------

